# Shedding



## MariD (May 12, 2010)

Rolf is turning 1 on January 18 (holy cow!). I know shepherds always shed to certain extend year around. But Rolf has been shedding like crazy the last few weeks, especially around the hips. With our last shepherd, we always called this berber carpet butt. But - it's January, and terribly cold. Is this normal to be having a shed like this (like a Winter to Spring shed) this time of year? Is it because he's getting an adult coat now that he's about a year old? 

It's been a long time since I've had a shepherd puppy and wondered if they all have a big shed around their first birthdays. He's in great health ♥

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think age has so much to do with it as climate and daylight hours. Days get longer, triggers coat to blow...same as when they shorten. Though my bi-color never blew her coat til she was a year and 8 months, in July. 
What are you feeding? Do you have humidity in your home or is it dry? Supplementing with salmon oil, vitamin E and C helps skin and coat.


----------



## MariD (May 12, 2010)

We feed him Blue buffalo Wilderness Salmon and he's not scratching; his skin isn't flaking. 

It's just weird to be having a big seasonal shed in the middle of winter. He is inside a lot more than out though. None of my other dogs have done this this time of year so it just seems weird.


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

It has been a long time since I had a GSD pup so I don't really have an answer for you but I noticed my 2 seem to be shedding alot right now almost like they are blowing their coats. I can't keep up with dog hair everywhere and I use a rake on them 2-3 times a week. My hubby has always said if we could recycle dog hair we would be millionaires. LOL.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Dakota is 2 1/2 and I can honestly say that before now I thought I got off fairly easy with the shedding.

BUT right now I can see the fur fly off of her when she walks past me. I've been brushing her daily for the last few days. It's helping.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaiser is blowing his coat right now too. It seems like a weird time of year for it to happen since it's the middle of winter. I swear I have vaccumed the equivalent of 2 of him in the last week.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

All my animals are shedding far worse this winter. It's this wacky weather. They don't know whether to grow a coat or shed it.


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

Blitz is 9 mos. and is shedding like crazy. I bought a furminator brush and have been using it every few days and the shedding is under control. Best money I've spent in a while!!


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Frodo's been shedding a ton lately too and I brush him every day. I started adding salmon oil about 2 weeks ago and so far not really noticing any difference.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

This was a hard coat blow year for everyone it seems.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 4 dogs and they have been shedding a lot more than usual winter seasons. I think it was the mild weather, just today did we get any sleet/snow.
We use the furminator weekly and I vacuum them once a week. It helps but I don't want to pet them when they are like this hahaha!
I can't wait until spring, then we are back out in the water and they can release that hair in the lakes LOL


----------

